#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  WebCam - como tirar fotos automaticamente?

## Pedro0278

Alguem ai sabe de algum tutorial de como fazer para uma webcam tire fotos sequenciais sozinha e grave num arquivo?

To precisando disso URGENTE galera...

To precisando fazer um sistema de vigilância noturno. a Webcam ja esta funcionando no linux.

----------


## SDM

voce sabe tirar foto manualmente?? tipo:

$ tirafotonawebcam --salvaem arquivo.png --dispositivo /dev/minhawebcam

??
se sim eh soh colocar isso no crontab, e curtir.... :P

----------


## Jim

tava catando isso... cabei de achar

http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Webcam-HOWTO/f...s.html#COMMAND

----------


## black_burn

Cara nesse link abaixo tem um tuto que eu li e jah executei ele, usando webcam ou filmadora ligada numa placa de captura ( oque eu usei )

eh um sistema de monitoramento como voce falo, e tem ateh sistema de movimento, a cam so tira fotos quando detecta movimento... otimo tuto vale apena conferir, eu fiz e ficou show de bola





> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigos...php?codigo=877




[]'s

----------


## ruyneto

Cara pode usar um programinha que chama motion, ele pode fazer as fotos de acordo com detecção de movimento.

falows

----------


## Pedro0278

Valeu galera pela atenção

Ja fui nesse link do CABELO (http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigos...php?codigo=877) mas nao ajudou muito...

Mas mesmo assim valeu

Alguem mais?

----------


## Jim

Foi no link do Jim? rs... aqui instalei um programa chamado streamer que captura as fotos da webcam, daí fiz um scriptzinho para as manipular.

Fica barbada...

----------


## Pedro0278

Hummm 

Interessante esse scriptzinho

Posta ele ai... eh quase isso que eu quero... armazenar as fotos com intervalos programaveis numa pasta e depois visualiza-las...

----------

